# Any broadcast TV on cable/satellite/over the air with Dolby/DTS HD?



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just as the title says, is there ant broadcast TV with HD surround or is everything in Dolby Digital or stereo? I tried a Google search but nothing really came up. Thanks!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Good question, I really had not thought about it. My only tv with a regular antenna is not hooked up to my audio system so I am not sure.
Looking forward to someone who knows answering further.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

No. Those CODECs aren't built into any ATSC receivers so it would be impossible to recover the audio if it were transmitted that way. Most TV receivers don't allow the audio bitstream to be separated for outboard decoding anyway, so even if it were transmitted, it would be difficult to get the bitstream to an AVR with the HD CODECs.


----------



## surveyor (Jan 23, 2014)

Interesting! Thanks


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The major network affiliated stations OTA broadcasting in Dallas often includes a 5.1 channel sound track.
I do not know the specs for it though.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I think the OP was asking about _lossless Dolby HD_ which is not the same as regular Dolby 5.1.


----------

